# Cran-Raspberry Pee



## RedNeckWino (Nov 27, 2010)

Just fired up a 7 gallon batch of skeeter pee from Cranberry-Raspberry. Oh the taste test pre-yeast was so good. Also stirred up a 3 gallon bucket of honey-crisp apple that I started 2 days ago. Kinda slow start on the apple but is starting to get a little action.


----------

